# Ticks this year



## Rainbow Record (Jul 13, 2012)

I have been small game and deer hunting for 35+ years and have never had any issues of ticks on our beagles or on ourselves just before youth season my son and I had to move a stand and we must have brought a tick home on our cloths and it ended up on my wifes neck and had to be cut out and put on antibiotics (very RED around the bite) the Friday after Thanksgiving we put up another stand and when I woke up on Saturday morning I found a tick dug in my hip around the underware elastic line pulled it out broke the head off and had to cut the rest out with a razor blade anybody else seeing or having issues with ticks this year


----------



## bigwayned (Jul 7, 2015)

While hunting in Harrison County early November we encountered ticks like never before. I was bit and had to remove one the hard way myself . I have never seen them as bad as they are this year. We had pull them off every time we went in the woods down there,I haven't seen any here in lorain county where I live and do most of my hunting.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

I think a lot of it has to do with the weather. We have usually had some much colder weather by this time of year and even snow and what not. The first week of November was in the 70's by me, and today is December 1st and it was 55 degrees here in Cincinnati. Hell I got bit by mosquito's working on the boat a few weeks back.


----------



## scallop (Apr 1, 2007)

Permithrin treat your clothes, boots, hat ect. Amazing the difference it makes.


----------



## r9ptbuck (Sep 22, 2006)

scallop said:


> Permithrin treat your clothes, boots, hat ect. Amazing the difference it makes.



Terrible the last couple years in Carroll!


----------



## eyecatchum2 (Mar 30, 2010)

My son had one buried in his neck at his hair line during the youth hunt. Was very hard to get out, had to actually end our hunt early because I kept pulling more hairs then pulling the tick. The area we hunt we never had an issue with ticks but the last 2-3 years they are getting worse.


----------



## capt.scott (Jun 27, 2007)

Got done hunting yesterday. I had one buried on my belly and my son had two buried one on his forearm and another in his armpit. I have red 1/2" dot and it hurts like hell. Going to keep a eye on it. Bought gadget called a tick key and it works well getting the whole tick out.


----------



## eyetroller24 (Feb 1, 2013)

Was gun hunting Monday and Tuesday in Harrison county had ticks all over me and I shot my buck down there in early November it was cover in ticks hundreds of them when I took it to taxidermist he said his buddy taxidermist got lime disease from a tick after skinning one out there crazy this year


----------



## John3006 (Oct 7, 2008)

I use to hunt SW Pa (Westmoreland county). A few years ago I pulled a tick under my arm that was embedded after deer hunting and to be honest, was uneducated as to ticks and Lyme Disease. Luckily, I had no rash nor any symptoms. The year after I was turkey hunting and two days after I had the tell tale bulls eye rash on my calf. A google search told me what it was and made a trip to the doctors who prescribed me a 3 week antibiotic. He said that bulls eye is positive reaction to the Lyne infection brought on by a deer tick - I never saw the tick in my skin.

After months of reading and even talking to the doctor again,. I then reached out to a PhD at Ohio State whose "specialty" was Lyme disease and deer ticks, especially the movement of deer ticks into Ohio. He told me the location I hunted in Pa was one of the highest concentrations of ticks in the country. But, the movement into Ohio was much, much slower than into SW Pa and that movement was his study. He said the deer tick is a huge problem.

As one of the previous posters said, PERMETHRIN. Treat every bit of clothes you wear. Though not 100%, its the best out there. I use Sawyers, you can get it at Walmart for $10 a bottle. I now ntreat my hunting clothes once a month during hunting season to be safe. I hunted Pa one more year but I saw way too many ticks climbing on my treated clothes - they died quickly - and I never found a tick on me after treating my clothes. But, I chose not to hunt that area again due to the high numbers of ticks. Subsequently, I found out 5 people that live in the area we hunt in Westmoreland Cnty tested positive for Lyme the past few years.

The doctor is a family friend, and after spending lots of time talking to him, educated myself as to how serious and awful Lyme disease can be. I now hunt Ashtabula and Trumbull counties and have not seen ticks, but I still treat my clothes to be safe. Lyme disease is one nasty disease. You don't always get the rash, and the symptoms mimic a cold or flu so go undiagnosed too many times. I think its one of the most under diagnosed disease out there


----------



## sirwalleye (Jul 25, 2010)

Yes permethrin does work really and for ticks and it helps with mosquitos also, I have a few spots that I fish through summer in Lorain county and usually end up with a tick on me at least once a year I do carry a tick key with me at all times have never found one after hunting but I do make a very struck habit of checking myself everytime I take my clothes off when I get back from a trip to the outdoors. I always check immediately because from what I have heard they tend to latch on while you are sleeping they will move into a warm place on your body and take a bite. I also are my clothes outside and shake them real well since I have a dog I don't want them on him but if you find one that has hooked up the tick key works perfectly. Also from my research you will not contract Lyme disease unless the tick has embedded far enough to start feeding. They are pesky and dangerous little critters that in my opinion have really started becoming more frequent in the last 7-8 years


----------



## sirwalleye (Jul 25, 2010)

Sorry autocorrect strict*


----------



## sirwalleye (Jul 25, 2010)

Also forgot to add, again these are just my opinions but I always have at least one shirt tucked in


----------



## tom8111 (Sep 20, 2014)

capt.scott said:


> Got done hunting yesterday. I had one buried on my belly and my son had two buried one on his forearm and another in his armpit. I have red 1/2" dot and it hurts like hell. Going to keep a eye on it. Bought gadget called a tick key and it works well getting the whole tick out.


Wow thank you for easying my mind your a corbon copy of me this past tue in my belly reddot and hurt like hell pulled it out put perox on it and first aid cream and just watching it never had one that deep


----------



## tom8111 (Sep 20, 2014)

Rainbow Record said:


> I have been small game and deer hunting for 35+ years and have never had any issues of ticks on our beagles or on ourselves just before youth season my son and I had to move a stand and we must have brought a tick home on our cloths and it ended up on my wifes neck and had to be cut out and put on antibiotics (very RED around the bite) the Friday after Thanksgiving we put up another stand and when I woke up on Saturday morning I found a tick dug in my hip around the underware elastic line pulled it out broke the head off and had to cut the rest out with a razor blade anybody else seeing or having issues with ticks this year


very same thing in my belly very red around bite and sore as Heck


----------



## The Outdoor Connection (Jan 21, 2012)

Elmer Fudd had it right. Rabbit season (in February) you don't have to worry about ticks...as much. Though that's also when its the most inhospitable conditions for man lol


----------



## sirwalleye (Jul 25, 2010)

Forgot something else, sorry I have tick problems and have done a lot of research one other things that helps if you don't have the tick key, if you take a cotton ball and put some rubbing alcohol on it or I have heard straight dish or hand soap and tape it over the tick it will suffocate them and they will unhook and back out into the cotton ball so they can breathe. Only tried this one time with alcohol but it worked took a few mins but the tick released itself


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

I hunt in central PA near Dubois and several yeas ago I had a tick embedded in my hip. I had to cut it out and developed erythra migrans bullseye rash. I went to the ER and they gave me one big dose of dioxycycline. They said if its only been on 24-48 hours that one dose would work. The county I hunt has a high incidence of Lyme disease. I now have a phobia of Lyme disease. It is a terrible disease that has terrible signand symptoms and if left untreated can affect your cardivascular system. I now treat all my clothes with Sawyers. It's crazy how many ticks are in that area.


----------



## Rainbow Record (Jul 13, 2012)

ski said:


> I hunt in central PA near Dubois and several yeas ago I had a tick embedded in my hip. I had to cut it out and developed erythra migrans bullseye rash. I went to the ER and they gave me one big dose of dioxycycline. They said if its only been on 24-48 hours that one dose would work. The county I hunt has a high incidence of Lyme disease. I now have a phobia of Lyme disease. It is a terrible disease that has terrible signand symptoms and if left untreated can affect your cardivascular system. I now treat all my clothes with Sawyers. It's crazy how many ticks are in that area.


Well I guess after some of your replies the 2 ticks I carried home to my family isn't so bad after all and have made 2 trips since the first post and no ticks it just seemed strange I have never encountered them while fall hunting just usually early spring hog hunting or camping


----------



## one3 (Dec 1, 2015)

I have been doing this for years. I go out an buy a flea and tick dog collar, cut it in pices about a 1/12 to 2 inches long. Drill a small hole at one end run a pice of string through the hole and tie it in a loop. i make a few of these then I put 2 on my belt loops ( one on each side) one on each shoe tied to the laces one on my hat one on my collar. Weather it works or not is up to you. I do not recall finding a tick on me. I learned this from a soilder, he told me the guys in his unit would do this when they went to the field. Try it you have nothing to loose.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Ohio has had an infestation of ticks the last few years and I don't think it will get better. The deer tick is especially bad as they are hard to see on your body. A friend of mine asked me to look at his arm through a magnifying glass which I did. He asked if what was there was a tick. I could just see its legs sticking out of his skin. Since we were at work I sent him t the dispensary and the nurse there removed it and sent him to the local hospital for an antibiotic . Luckily he didn't get Lyme Disease. The point here is that they are so small chances are you won't see one on your body.


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

I was sitting in my deer blind Tuesday due to the rain when I felt something moving down the right side of my head. I thought it was water dripping from inside my blind. I reached up and right at my hairline I felt something. I pulled it off and it was a tick. Also while we were processing a deer I shot I was cutting off some silver skin off a roast and saw a tick crawling on it. Needless to say I checked myself pretty good later on.


----------



## Slab assassin 55 (Jan 27, 2013)

Hunted the ground today and found one crawling on me. Fourth time this season for me


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

They are bad this year. Helped a neighbor kid gut his deer Thurs. Found five just on the white belly hair. Hard telling how many total were on the deer.


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

I killed a buck Monday in Hocking County that was covered in ticks. I


----------



## Yakeyes (Jan 1, 2015)

Hunted Saturday and between 2 of us pulled off over 20 ticks. In coshocton county


----------

